# [TUTORIAL] How to add more languages to the Xiaomi MI4 Windows 10 mobile ROM



## Topogigi (Sep 5, 2016)

I bought the Xiaomi MI4 to test the windows mobile 10 rom and I soon realized that the ROM provided by Xiaomi has got only two available languages: US English and Chinese. This leads people from different countries to have an uncompletely translated rom (phone language remains English or chinese even if you download keyboard and speech language of your country and you choose the relevant regional settings). You will get a 50% translated phone and you will not be able to use Cortana in your language, for example.
So, here you can find a simple tutorial to let your phone speak your mother language:

First, you have to install the Xiaomi MI4 WM 10 rom as per instructions provided here or in the international miui forum.
After the phone reboots the first time, dont't even choose the language and let it rest untouched until you have performed the following steps:

1) Download the language packages you will upload to the phone from the 10586.107 release here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3661157&d=1456506098 (open the .txt file and select the URLs of the files you need to download, copy them and paste the strings  into your browser: it will start to download)
I downloaded the following files for the italian language (just search the relevant files for your  own country: it-it is for Italy es-es for Spain, and so on):
http://fg.v4.download.windowsupdate..._738782e42c9fd7d96aebc080a6d2555b168d7ea6.cab microsoft.mainos.production_lang_it-it.cbs
http://fg.v4.download.windowsupdate..._dd2ff8d5fe0a9cc5d7478a30f0bd1c9a3b1e19d6.cab microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_it-it.cbs
You can skip the speech data and the keybord data cabs, as you can download them later on when you will configure the phone.
2) Put the 2 cabs you have downloaded in a directory (e.g. c:\cabs)
3) download the iutool package from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3860782&d=1472659473 open the .zip file and click the .msi to install it on your PC
4) Open the file explorer on the PC and go to C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Kits\10\Tools\bin\i386 . Right click holding down the shift key in an empty part of the window and choose to open a command window right there.
5) Now grab your phone, connect it to the PC via the USB cable, and inside the command window you opened on the PC, paste the following command: iutool -V -p pathtothefolderwiththetwocabs (e.g. c:\cabs as I suggested)
6) wait until the phone reboots and enjoy the Xiaomi Mi4 completely translated in your own language.
7) Configure your phone (download keyboard settings and speech settings for your country), then update the phone to the last available release (14393.67 at this time).

Best wishes.


----------



## djtonka (Sep 5, 2016)

You want be able to OTA upgrade after installing the CABs


----------



## Mirkoitalia (Sep 5, 2016)

I've just bought a Xiaomi Mi4, when it arrives can I install Windows 10 insider? 
It is a 16 GB version, LTE


----------



## Topogigi (Sep 5, 2016)

djtonka said:


> You want be able to OTA upgrade after installing the CABs

Click to collapse



Already upgraded via OTA to the last build.... No problems so far!


----------



## Topogigi (Sep 5, 2016)

Mirkoitalia said:


> I've just bought a Xiaomi Mi4, when it arrives can I install Windows 10 insider?
> It is a 16 GB version, LTE

Click to collapse



Of course you will


----------



## djtonka (Sep 5, 2016)

you mean, upgrade to .107?


----------



## Topogigi (Sep 5, 2016)

djtonka said:


> you mean, upgrade to .107?

Click to collapse



I mean upgrade to 14393.67


----------



## djtonka (Sep 5, 2016)

Maybe works now 
BW it-it from 586.545


> http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._72f15cdf6ecea57ca6242c4daacff5c655c74f18.cab
> http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._efd0f4df0a3f2a92540de068b99103346e6125c9.cab

Click to collapse



and Speach


> http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._5a2a8f0885de9ad4eb5504202a7f66c83b253128.cab

Click to collapse



Dictionary


> http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._c1f8f1424f1b2da60560443c48481842c967658e.cab

Click to collapse


----------



## Davide_mee (Sep 8, 2016)

Finalmente qualcuno ci è riuscito!!!! è da dicembre scorso che vagavo per il web alla ricerca di una soluzione, ma ogni volta non trovavo niente e tornavo mio malgrado ad una rom android perchè non sopportavo la traduzione a metà... ma adesso vado subito a riprovare !! grazie in anticipo  vi farò sapere! :laugh:

edit:
HA FUNZIONATO!!! It works!!! 
grazie infinite!! come avrò modo di spargere la voce, lo farò senz'altro!!! complimenti D


----------



## papapacho (Sep 14, 2016)

I tried this and everything went well.
Right now i have not only w10p completly translated to spanish language, even cortana is working as well
Thank you very much.


----------



## duble0 (Oct 18, 2016)

Topogigi said:


> First, you have to install the Xiaomi MI4 WM 10 rom as per instructions provided here or in the international miui forum.
> After the phone reboots the first time, dont't even choose the language and let it rest untouched until you have performed the following steps

Click to collapse



Is possible use this guide also on a device with windows 10 already installed?


----------



## Topogigi (Oct 18, 2016)

duble0 said:


> Is possible use this guide also on a device with windows 10 already installed?

Click to collapse



It really depends on the firmware version. You cannot flash a language pack of a previous release....


----------



## djtonka (Nov 4, 2016)

Dona Sarkar: You will be unable to install additional languages, keyboards, and speech packs on your phone for the next few weeks...bollocks! 







Ask for your keyboard language pack 
http://bit.ly/2eHT7j9


----------



## lattoniere (Nov 10, 2016)

Hello,
I have the latest version .351 
how do I go back to the .63?


----------



## TheWinRookie (Dec 3, 2016)

*other devices*

does this workaround works with the CUBE WP10 ??


----------



## ryu35 (Jan 16, 2017)

hi I need to install an uk speech language pack so I can get Cortana to work. I'm on build 10586.107. I tried to download it via my mobile but it just downloads, start to install then just throws an error.


----------



## kcirtap (Jun 10, 2018)

*Any link to pt-br (Brazilian portuguese)*

Hello,
There is any link to download the offline *cabs* to pt-br (Brazilian portuguese)?

---------- Post added at 12:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------




kcirtap said:


> Hello,
> There is any link to download the offline *cabs* to pt-br (Brazilian portuguese)?

Click to collapse



I found it! Link bellow 
link to download pt-br language pack


----------



## max_optimus (May 7, 2022)

perfect option; in cmd it show also phone unlocked interest I can now install custom ffu or not ?
perfect took mi4 lte-ct and will use it like replacement of my first old ms 640 l; 
(I have used tools from Windows_InsiderPreview_WDK_en-us_15063.iso)


----------

